
Litebook launches $249 Linux laptop - pirocks
http://www.zdnet.com/article/litebook-launches-249-linux-laptop/
======
watchdogtimer
There is more information about this laptop over at
[https://liliputing.com/2017/03/litebook-249-linux-
laptop.htm...](https://liliputing.com/2017/03/litebook-249-linux-laptop.html).

Looks like a nice machine for a low-end laptop. It's rare to find low-end
laptops like this with a replaceable battery and 1080p screen. Running Linux
is by default is of course a big plus.

I don`t necessarily agree with them choosing WPS Office over LibreOffice. Do
they really think that users who choose this laptop over a Windows laptop
would want software because it "looks more like Windows Office"?

